# Could we have more smileys, please?



## GotGarlic (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi, Admins and Mods. I have no idea what's involved in adding smileys to the forum, whether it costs anything other than time, whether there are technical restrictions ... but I was wondering if it would be possible to add some more  Some food and garden ones would be fun. 

Or are there more available than those listed under Smilies to the right of a post window, even after clicking More? I've seen some people use others (like Kitchenelf's wine drinkers )? If so, how can I access them?

Thanks.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll drink to that.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 18, 2008)

You want smileys, here you go. LOL
Just highlight, copy and then paste.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah,  some of us looney people need different emotions to be represented!!!


----------



## QSis (Mar 18, 2008)

Let me try one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh COOL!!!!  

Thanks, Stacy!!!

Lee


----------



## Katie H (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh let me try one!  Cool!


----------



## Wart (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 18, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> You want smileys, here you go. LOL
> Just highlight, copy and then paste.



Thanks, TG!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 18, 2008)

That's a pretty cool site Texasgirl. Amazing what Google offers....


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool thank you! 
So many smileys, such slow internet. How does an impatient, indecisive person choose?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 19, 2008)

Stacy - that's one of my favorite sites.  

GG - I have a Firefox add-on for smilies.  If you use Firefox do a search for their add-ons.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll drink to that !


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 19, 2008)

Here's my _quail egg_ emoticon. -lol


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 19, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 19, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Stacy - that's one of my favorite sites.
> 
> GG - I have a Firefox add-on for smilies.  If you use Firefox do a search for their add-ons.



I do now - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had been using Mozilla, but it looks like they're not updating it anymore, so now I've switched.






People are gonna be sorry you told me about this, KE


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have been using Firefox as well, gonna have to look up the smiley add on now...


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

Your welcome. I think it was Jkath gave me a link a looooong time ago.


----------



## *amy* (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## *amy* (Mar 19, 2008)

Not a Smiley, but


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Not a Smiley, but



LMAO - it's hard to say "I didn't do it" when there's a video!  lolol


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 23, 2008)

"Wasn't me!"


----------



## *amy* (Mar 23, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> "Wasn't me!"


 
Good to see you guys have the same warped sense of humor I do. 







This one preceeds that one.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 23, 2008)

"I had no idea I was on camera at the time!"


----------



## *amy* (Mar 23, 2008)

My personal fave.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 23, 2008)

Your grocery list on drugs???


----------



## *amy* (Mar 23, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Your grocery list on drugs???


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 23, 2008)

I still swear it wasn't me, all us Penguins look alike to you!


----------



## *amy* (Mar 23, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> "I had no idea I was on camera at the time!"


 





Take a bow, Mave.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 27, 2008)

Yippee Kay Yea, I got it to work I am so happy. Finally something that comes easy on the computer for me

 Well I guess I was wrong I'm still not getting the easy stuff. I need help how do I get my emoticons on here I have already down loaded the site.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Apr 28, 2008)

here is one I found


----------

